# Strip count estimating



## daArch

I got a PM asking me for a quick rollage amount for a particular wallpaper situation. It started out, " I have a stupid question for you". Well, it was NOT a stupid question and made me realize that a few of you may appreciate how some of us more experienced paperhangers figure how much wallpaper is needed.

I admit that for many years, I used the rough square footage method . . and there are many variations. And I know of at least one very seasoned lady hanger in SoCal that still uses it. I cringe. 

Any way, this is known as the strip count method, and there are different variations on the order of steps, so those of you with slight variations PLEASE chime in, it's bound to help some one. 

Here are the parameters:

Room: 10' x 12' x 7'6". two windows, two doors. (very average room)

Paper: 20.5" wide x 5.5 yd *SINGLE* roll, packaged in 11yd double roll bolts. 

Pattern repeat is 10.25 inches with a straight match.


Process: 
1)determine how many Repeats per DOUBLE ROLL bolt, 
2) how many Repeats per strip, 
3) how many strips per bolt
4) how many strips needed for the room, 
5) how many rolls needed.


1) Double roll is 11 yds long, or 396 inches.
divide 396" by repeat of 10.25 " = 38 (always round down here)
* 38 R / Bolt*

2) walls= 7'6" + 4 inches for trimming = 94"
Divide wall height of 94 by repeat of 10.25 = 10 repeats per strip (important to ROUND UP here)
*10 R/ Strip*


3) Divide 38 repeats per bolt by 10 repeats per strip and you will get 3 strips per bolt. (round DOWN here)
*3 strips / Bolt*

4) How many strips per room? Convert the perimeter of the room to inches. (10 + 12) x 2 x 12 = 528 inches.
Divide by roll width. 528/20.5 = 26 strips (round UP here).
*26 strips/room*


5) dived number of strips needed (26) by number of strips in a bolt (3) and you will need 9 (round UP) 11 yd long bolts.or 18 single rolls
*18 rolls needed - each single roll being 5.5 yards long *


CAUTION. Brit papers are sold by the 11 yd roll - American papers are sold by the 5.5 yd roll. Make sure you're ordering specification is clear. When I submit an estimate, I say,"18 single rolls needed, each measuring 20.5" x 5.5yds (packaged in 11 yd double roll bolts)" and for the Brit papers I say "9 'Euro' rolls needed, each measuring 20.5" by 11 yd"


I do NOT subtract strips for doors or windows - it is inconsequential, unless the ratio of them to the wall space is greater than average. 

I do have this all converted to an excel spread sheet that makes it a quick calculation. 

Any questions ?


----------



## MIZZOU

You lost me at strip count


----------



## MIZZOU

Always been interested in wallpaper but never trained. Bill do you do much commercial vinyl? Had a couple calls for it this year and had to turn them away.


----------



## daArch

Nope. I never invested in the tools for it, nor the time to learn the nuances. I've hung some small jobs, but I'm like a fish out of water. Now my body is too old to sling that stuff around at the pace needed to earn decent money. 

A good commercial vinyl jockey is worth his (or her) weight in gold.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

We had some one offer to pay us our hourly painting wage to hang paper as long as we did a good job. I think I pm'd you Bill about them. We passed, no way could I say it would come out good considering I never really learned, the little I learned was over 10 years ago.
I also got lost on this but will actually study it just incase I decide to try.


----------



## Underdog

daArch said:


> Any questions ?


 I rarely know the width or repeat when I measure.
What say ye then?


----------



## deadend

*...this may be bold...but...*



daArch said:


> I got a PM asking me for a quick rollage amount for a particular wallpaper situation. It started out, " I have a stupid question for you". Well, it was NOT a stupid question and made me realize that a few of you may appreciate how some of us more experienced paperhangers figure how much wallpaper is needed.
> 
> I admit that for many years, I used the rough square footage method . . and there are many variations. And I know of at least one very seasoned lady hanger in SoCal that still uses it. I cringe.
> 
> Any way, this is known as the strip count method, and there are different variations on the order of steps, so those of you with slight variations PLEASE chime in, it's bound to help some one.
> 
> Here are the parameters:
> 
> Room: 10' x 12' x 7'6". two windows, two doors. (very average room)
> 
> Paper: 20.5" wide x 5.5 yd *SINGLE* roll, packaged in 11yd double roll bolts.
> 
> Pattern repeat is 10.25 inches with a straight match.
> 
> 
> Process:
> 1)determine how many Repeats per DOUBLE ROLL bolt,
> 2) how many Repeats per strip,
> 3) how many strips per bolt
> 4) how many strips needed for the room,
> 5) how many rolls needed.
> 
> 
> 1) Double roll is 11 yds long, or 396 inches.
> divide 396" by repeat of 10.25 " = 38 (always round down here)
> * 38 R / Bolt*
> 
> 2) walls= 7'6" + 4 inches for trimming = 94"
> Divide wall height of 94 by repeat of 10.25 = 10 repeats per strip (important to ROUND UP here)
> *10 R/ Strip*
> 
> 
> 3) Divide 38 repeats per bolt by 10 repeats per strip and you will get 3 strips per bolt. (round DOWN here)
> *3 strips / Bolt*
> 
> 4) How many strips per room? Convert the perimeter of the room to inches. (10 + 12) x 2 x 12 = 528 inches.
> Divide by roll width. 528/20.5 = 26 strips (round UP here).
> *26 strips/room*
> 
> 
> 5) dived number of strips needed (26) by number of strips in a bolt (3) and you will need 9 (round UP) 11 yd long bolts.or 18 single rolls
> *18 rolls needed - each single roll being 5.5 yards long *
> 
> 
> CAUTION. Brit papers are sold by the 11 yd roll - American papers are sold by the 5.5 yd roll. Make sure you're ordering specification is clear. When I submit an estimate, I say,"18 single rolls needed, each measuring 20.5" x 5.5yds (packaged in 11 yd double roll bolts)" and for the Brit papers I say "9 'Euro' rolls needed, each measuring 20.5" by 11 yd"
> 
> 
> I do NOT subtract strips for doors or windows - it is inconsequential, unless the ratio of them to the wall space is greater than average.
> 
> I do have this all converted to an excel spread sheet that makes it a quick calculation.
> 
> Any questions ?


...be there any chance i could somehow download said Excel spread sheet and use it for the betterment and prolonging of our craft and the entire community...?...

...that aside...I genuinely admire the small bits of your work I've been able to see here...being equally thankful for your input here...among a few others...which has provided me encouragement and essential knowledge to be successful and productive in our craft...

...a quick perusal through my posts will reveal my current predicament...still not very savvy to navigating this forum thingamajigger...


----------



## deadend

*...crying shame...*



MIZZOU said:


> Always been interested in wallpaper but never trained. Bill do you do much commercial vinyl? Had a couple calls for it this year and had to turn them away.


...good lord willing I'll be set to take something on like that this year...long as it's profitable...the surrealism factor alone would be worth the travel...

...we've done a few chain restaurants...small hotels...offices...retails stores...54'' woven and non-woven VWC...what type stuff do you get calls for if I may ask...?...


----------



## chrisn

I just go and count what is there and add a double roll or 2 depending on the pattern repeat. You have WAY to many numbers to look at, my mind went numb


----------



## MIZZOU

deadend said:


> ...good lord willing I'll be set to take something on like that this year...long as it's profitable...the surrealism factor alone would be worth the travel... ...we've done a few chain restaurants...small hotels...offices...retails stores...54'' woven and non-woven VWC...what type stuff do you get calls for if I may ask...?...


Had a gas station and grocery store call last year. Hate turning down work, but I hate going into a job blind even more.


----------



## daArch

Underdog said:


> I rarely know the width or repeat when I measure.
> What say ye then?



I do not provide an estimate until I have ALL the information I need. I will measure and then wait for that info. I explain to my customers that papers come in different lengths, different widths, and have different repeats. Those are all critical elements to provide an accurate estimate of amount. When they have chosen the paper, they send me the info.

It's like trying to estimate how many gallons of gas you WILL need when you don't know how big your tank is nor how many miles you've driven nor how many gallons you get per gallon. You need all three to estimate an accurate number.


----------



## daArch

deadend said:


> ...be there any chance i could somehow download said Excel spread sheet and use it for the betterment and prolonging of our craft and the entire community...?...
> 
> ...that aside...I genuinely admire the small bits of your work I've been able to see here...being equally thankful for your input here...among a few others...which has provided me encouragement and essential knowledge to be successful and productive in our craft...
> 
> ...a quick perusal through my posts will reveal my current predicament...still not very savvy to navigating this forum thingamajigger...


I will see if I can transform my estimate sheet into something "light". There are a lot of cell references in the formulas and in the form it is in now, it would not be easy to use. After twenty years of customization and transfers from three different operating systems, it has become a little complex.


----------



## daArch

chrisn said:


> I just go and count what is there and add a double roll or 2 depending on the pattern repeat. You have WAY to many numbers to look at, my mind went numb



and if it is a room with no existing wallpaper ?

I do that with stairwells that have the same width wallpaper present. Stairwells are the worst for me to estimate. Finally, I'm at a point where I just get tempted to say two doubles for each side wall.


----------



## Underdog

daArch said:


> I do not provide an estimate until I have ALL the information I need.


 I've never seen myself as having that luxury.

I have, however, measured up to 5 different ways.

First I eyeball it, then count strips at 20", then count the strips at 27", then count the strips for if it's grasscloth....

then... I measure the square footage :blush:


----------



## daArch

Underdog said:


> I've never seen myself as having that luxury.
> 
> I have, however, measured up to 5 different ways.
> 
> First I eyeball it, then count strips at 20", then count the strips at 27", then count the strips for if it's grasscloth....
> 
> then... I measure the square footage :blush:


so you count for three different goods, that's cool, for which one do you then give amounts on the estimate?


----------



## ttalbon

I'm with Chrisn on this one

I count existing strips and usually over here UK you will get three lengths to a roll (bolt).

I'm talking basic average two up two down, run of the mill size house.

If no paper on walls I get the tape measure out and use that.

If there's any doubt, eg HSL I estimate over by about one roll


----------



## daArch

ttalbon said:


> I'm with Chrisn on this one
> 
> I count existing strips and usually over here UK you will get three lengths to a roll (bolt).
> 
> I'm talking basic average two up two down, run of the mill size house.
> 
> If no paper on walls I get the tape measure out and use that.
> 
> If there's any doubt, eg HSL I estimate over by about one roll


Yup on average, you get three strips per "Euro" roll, but sometimes with no repeats, you can get four. And Schumacher is now producing goods short of 8.3 m for 68.5 cm wide goods. 

I once had a 48" repeat (121.9 cm) in a room 8' 0 " high (2.4 m). How many strips per "Euro" roll ?
YET, if the walls were 7'6" (2.28 m) the amount doubles. 

And then many jobs are only above the chair rail, or separate patterns above and below the chair rail, or ceilings, or .... etc etc. As you know there are just too many variables to expect one estimating method to fit all circumstances. 

But please, continue with what you find best. 

This is for those of us who frequently run into those situation where we need to customize the estimate. If you have any input on how to make this method clearer, I am sure others would appreciate it. :thumbup:


----------



## chrisn

daArch said:


> and if it is a room with no existing wallpaper ?
> 
> I do that with stairwells that have the same width wallpaper present. Stairwells are the worst for me to estimate. Finally, I'm at a point where I just get tempted to say two doubles for each side wall.


 
I have a 20 1/2 in stick:yes:


----------



## ttalbon

daArch I wondered are you working mostly with top of the range wall coverings so expensive that you can't add an extra roll because the cost would be too much, or would your customers accept that there may be shading or selvedge issues that needed to be taken into account when measuring up?
Just asking!


----------



## daArch

Yes I do hang a LOT of high end goods. But even with middle road goods, middle road people don't like seeing two or even more extra rolls. I try to have no more than one extra bolt.

What I hate even worse is ordering SHORT !!! And with the example I gave above, just a six inch difference in wall height can mean doubling the order. 

:thumbup:


----------



## daArch

*Excel strip count estimator*

OK, I've lightened up my excel estimator, it is attached. This is done in Office XP, I have no idea how it will work with other versions, nor do I know if the cells will format like I had them.

Very brief instructions in a text box. Should be self explanatory. If you have trouble, just ask. This automatically adds 3 inches to the wall height for trimming

DO NOT play with the formulas unless you know excel very well. 


View attachment StripCountEstimator.xls


----------



## chrisn

daArch said:


> Yes I do hang a LOT of high end goods. But even with middle road goods, middle road people don't like seeing two or even more extra rolls. I try to have no more than one extra bolt.
> 
> What I hate even worse is ordering SHORT !!! And with the example I gave above, just a six inch difference in wall height can mean doubling the order.
> 
> :thumbup:


 
that only happened to me ONCE( when I measured), now the freeking decorators were a whole other thread

now I was only hanging cheap **** back then and always ordered more than needed ' but usually only a double roll( bolt) what ever


----------



## chrisn

daArch said:


> OK, I've lightened up my excel estimator, it is attached. This is done in Office XP, I have no idea how it will work with other versions, nor do I know if the cells will format like I had them.
> 
> Very brief instructions in a text box. Should be self explanatory. If you have trouble, just ask. This automatically adds 3 inches to the wall height for trimming
> 
> DO NOT play with the formulas unless you know excel very well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 21575


 
you got 7 ft walls up there?


----------



## daArch

chrisn said:


> you got 7 ft walls up there?


funny Chris. You didn't know that Randy Neuman's song was inspired by us wee folk up here in the backwoods of the colonies?

But actually, YES. And your wise crack brings up a good point. That is WALL height, not CEILING height. Measure the WALL, not floor to ceiling. 

7'6" - 7'7" is a normal ceiling height, right? Baseboard runs often at 4" - 6", and even a simple bed molding at the ceiling can be 2". 

The room I'm in now, my office, has 7' 7.5" ceilings. Base is 6.5", ceiling molding almost 2". Walls are just shy of 7' 0". Some would say to just measure the ceiling height, but that can add 6" unnecessarily and could cause over ordering. I'm kind of a nut about accuracy (and many other things :whistling2: )

But plug your own figures in those spaces and your wallpaper amounts will be accurate. With windows and doors not subtracted, you may have a bolt extra for those "OOOPS" moments.


----------



## ProWallGuy

daArch said:


> I got a PM asking me for a quick rollage amount for a particular wallpaper situation. It started out, " I have a stupid question for you". Well, it was NOT a stupid question and made me realize that a few of you may appreciate how some of us more experienced paperhangers figure how much wallpaper is needed.
> 
> I admit that for many years, I used the rough square footage method . . and there are many variations. And I know of at least one very seasoned lady hanger in SoCal that still uses it. I cringe.
> 
> Any way, this is known as the strip count method, and there are different variations on the order of steps, so those of you with slight variations PLEASE chime in, it's bound to help some one.
> 
> Here are the parameters:
> 
> Room: 10' x 12' x 7'6". two windows, two doors. (very average room)
> 
> Paper: 20.5" wide x 5.5 yd *SINGLE* roll, packaged in 11yd double roll bolts.
> 
> Pattern repeat is 10.25 inches with a straight match.
> 
> 
> Process:
> 1)determine how many Repeats per DOUBLE ROLL bolt,
> 2) how many Repeats per strip,
> 3) how many strips per bolt
> 4) how many strips needed for the room,
> 5) how many rolls needed.
> 
> 
> 1) Double roll is 11 yds long, or 396 inches.
> divide 396" by repeat of 10.25 " = 38 (always round down here)
> * 38 R / Bolt*
> 
> 2) walls= 7'6" + 4 inches for trimming = 94"
> Divide wall height of 94 by repeat of 10.25 = 10 repeats per strip (important to ROUND UP here)
> *10 R/ Strip*
> 
> 
> 3) Divide 38 repeats per bolt by 10 repeats per strip and you will get 3 strips per bolt. (round DOWN here)
> *3 strips / Bolt*
> 
> 4) How many strips per room? Convert the perimeter of the room to inches. (10 + 12) x 2 x 12 = 528 inches.
> Divide by roll width. 528/20.5 = 26 strips (round UP here).
> *26 strips/room*
> 
> 
> 5) dived number of strips needed (26) by number of strips in a bolt (3) and you will need 9 (round UP) 11 yd long bolts.or 18 single rolls
> *18 rolls needed - each single roll being 5.5 yards long *
> 
> 
> CAUTION. Brit papers are sold by the 11 yd roll - American papers are sold by the 5.5 yd roll. Make sure you're ordering specification is clear. When I submit an estimate, I say,"18 single rolls needed, each measuring 20.5" x 5.5yds (packaged in 11 yd double roll bolts)" and for the Brit papers I say "9 'Euro' rolls needed, each measuring 20.5" by 11 yd"
> 
> 
> I do NOT subtract strips for doors or windows - it is inconsequential, unless the ratio of them to the wall space is greater than average.
> 
> I do have this all converted to an excel spread sheet that makes it a quick calculation.
> 
> Any questions ?


Wow, that's a whole lotta math going on there. I usually do it quick and dirty.

Figure length of all walls:

10'+10'+12'+12' = 44'

Convert to inches:

44' X 12 = 528"

Divide by width of paper:

528"/21" = 25.**** 

Round up to 26 pieces

26 pieces divided by 3 (average number of full length pieces in a bolt)

26/3 = 8.666

Round up to 9 bolts.

Tell client to order 10 or 11 bolts (for defects or crazy repeats etc)

Done.


----------



## daArch

ProWallGuy said:


> Wow, that's a whole lotta math going on there. I usually do it quick and dirty.
> 
> Figure length of all walls:
> 
> 10'+10'+12'+12' = 44'
> 
> Convert to inches:
> 
> 44' X 12 = 528"
> 
> Divide by width of paper:
> 
> 528"/21" = 25.****
> 
> Round up to 26 pieces
> 
> 26 pieces divided by 3 (average number of full length pieces in a bolt)
> 
> 26/3 = 8.666
> 
> Round up to 9 bolts.
> 
> Tell client to order 10 or 11 bolts (for defects or crazy repeats etc)
> 
> Done.


Correct for down, dirty, and done.

But the repeat will bite you. Especially now that you have jinxed yourself :whistling2:


----------



## deadend

*...thank you good sir...*



daArch said:


> OK, I've lightened up my excel estimator, it is attached. This is done in Office XP, I have no idea how it will work with other versions, nor do I know if the cells will format like I had them.
> 
> Very brief instructions in a text box. Should be self explanatory. If you have trouble, just ask. This automatically adds 3 inches to the wall height for trimming
> 
> DO NOT play with the formulas unless you know excel very well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 21575


...even the outline to follow is priceless right now...will follow instructions and hope for the best...


----------



## deadend

*...not being a smartass I swear...but...*



ttalbon said:


> daArch I wondered are you working mostly with top of the range wall coverings so expensive that you can't add an extra roll because the cost would be too much, or would your customers accept that there may be shading or selvedge issues that needed to be taken into account when measuring up?
> Just asking!






ProWallGuy said:


> Wow, that's a whole lotta math going on there. I usually do it quick and dirty.
> 
> Figure length of all walls:
> 
> 10'+10'+12'+12' = 44'
> 
> Convert to inches:
> 
> 44' X 12 = 528"
> 
> Divide by width of paper:
> 
> 528"/21" = 25.****
> 
> Round up to 26 pieces
> 
> 26 pieces divided by 3 (average number of full length pieces in a bolt)
> 
> 26/3 = 8.666
> 
> Round up to 9 bolts.
> 
> Tell client to order 10 or 11 bolts (for defects or crazy repeats etc)
> 
> Done.



...I've thought a GC was trying to scare his guys once...by telling them that they had better find that $1000 roll of 54'' metalllic vinyl before I got there...talking with a rep later that afternoon...he wasn't joking...so yes...just 1-2 bolts...SOMETIMES...accuracy is a big deal...

...hope I didn't just offend my way out of the conversation...


----------



## ProWallGuy

I've seen $1000 bolts of vinyl before, but never $1000 rolls of wallpaper.
If its that pricey, its usually a scenic or silk or something.


----------



## daArch

ProWallGuy said:


> I've seen $1000 bolts of vinyl before, but never $1000 rolls of wallpaper.
> If its that pricey, its usually a scenic or silk or something.


I guess at 54" that metallic was commercial goods. I don't get along with residential metallics, I can't imagine what a bear a commercial size metallic would be. Not a fun day at the wall.


----------



## daArch

BTW, Tim, you've seen my office. That paper has a 40" repeat. 27" wide by 9 yd bolt. Wall height 83" .

Would you estimate three strips per bolt?.


----------



## ProWallGuy

daArch said:


> BTW, Tim, you've seen my office. That paper has a 40" repeat. 27" wide by 9 yd bolt. Wall height 83" .
> 
> Would you estimate three strips per bolt?.


Yes, unless you told me the pattern/repeat. If I have that info, I can get it to the roll. Most of the time, I'm just measuring for unknown goods, and I let them know its a ballpark until they know exactly what they are getting.


----------



## deadend

*...true...*



ProWallGuy said:


> I've seen $1000 bolts of vinyl before, but never $1000 rolls of wallpaper.
> If its that pricey, its usually a scenic or silk or something.


...I've only ever worked with paper once...

...also...went and watched a few of your YouTube videos...the one about trimming around fixed wall penetrations...you mentioning that your insurance won't allow you to take some things down really made me think about all that kind of stuff...thanks...


----------



## deadend

*...yeah...commercial commercial commercial...*



daArch said:


> I guess at 54" that metallic was commercial goods. I don't get along with residential metallics, I can't imagine what a bear a commercial size metallic would be. Not a fun day at the wall.


...it was a sushi restaurant...10' ceilings cutting into suspended...one was a brown and silver metallic stripe...and BOTH womens restrooms were a solid silver metallic with and indented oriental damasque...you just have to more aware of creases and folds...I guess you could say you have to treat it more like paper and not manhandle it like you can most vinyl...the worst was aligning long horizontal stripes on winderframes and compound outside corners...fun but not fun...

...and to this day don't understand the two restrooms...haven't been back yet since they finished the place so maybe one was just a powder room...?...


----------



## daArch

ProWallGuy said:


> Yes, unless you told me the pattern/repeat. If I have that info, I can get it to the roll. Most of the time, I'm just measuring for unknown goods, and I let them know its a ballpark until they know exactly what they are getting.


AHHH, that changes the whole picture. I understand now.

Ballpark figures can be anything. This formula is for final estimate when one's signature is on the figures. Try it, you'll like it.



(It's sorta like Brady, reliable and accurate :jester: :whistling2


----------



## deadend

ProWallGuy said:


> I've seen $1000 bolts of vinyl before, but never $1000 rolls of wallpaper.
> If its that pricey, its usually a scenic or silk or something.


...my partner was telling tale of the storied silk today...I've never had the pleasure/challenge...90% of the relatively small amount of paper I've hung has been VWC...I'm afraid to tease my shoulders working with something lighter...it's all they know and they may never forgive me...

...looking forward to some 16' outside corners in a few weeks...yee-haw...am I an a$$ for asking...paste walls to save weight on these drops...?...hang them in sections leaving the excess on the lift...?...


----------



## CJ-Newfield

daArch said:


> I got a PM asking me for a quick rollage amount for a particular wallpaper situation. It started out, " I have a stupid question for you". Well, it was NOT a stupid question and made me realize that a few of you may appreciate how some of us more experienced paperhangers figure how much wallpaper is needed.
> 
> I admit that for many years, I used the rough square footage method . . and there are many variations. And I know of at least one very seasoned lady hanger in SoCal that still uses it. I cringe.
> 
> Any way, this is known as the strip count method, and there are different variations on the order of steps, so those of you with slight variations PLEASE chime in, it's bound to help some one.
> 
> Here are the parameters:
> 
> Room: 10' x 12' x 7'6". two windows, two doors. (very average room)
> 
> Paper: 20.5" wide x 5.5 yd *SINGLE* roll, packaged in 11yd double roll bolts.
> 
> Pattern repeat is 10.25 inches with a straight match.
> 
> 
> Process:
> 1)determine how many Repeats per DOUBLE ROLL bolt,
> 2) how many Repeats per strip,
> 3) how many strips per bolt
> 4) how many strips needed for the room,
> 5) how many rolls needed.
> 
> 
> 1) Double roll is 11 yds long, or 396 inches.
> divide 396" by repeat of 10.25 " = 38 (always round down here)
> *38 R / Bolt*
> 
> 2) walls= 7'6" + 4 inches for trimming = 94"
> Divide wall height of 94 by repeat of 10.25 = 10 repeats per strip (important to ROUND UP here)
> *10 R/ Strip*
> 
> 
> 3) Divide 38 repeats per bolt by 10 repeats per strip and you will get 3 strips per bolt. (round DOWN here)
> *3 strips / Bolt*
> 
> 4) How many strips per room? Convert the perimeter of the room to inches. (10 + 12) x 2 x 12 = 528 inches.
> Divide by roll width. 528/20.5 = 26 strips (round UP here).
> *26 strips/room*
> 
> 
> 5) dived number of strips needed (26) by number of strips in a bolt (3) and you will need 9 (round UP) 11 yd long bolts.or 18 single rolls
> *18 rolls needed - each single roll being 5.5 yards long *
> 
> 
> CAUTION. Brit papers are sold by the 11 yd roll - American papers are sold by the 5.5 yd roll. Make sure you're ordering specification is clear. When I submit an estimate, I say,"18 single rolls needed, each measuring 20.5" x 5.5yds (packaged in 11 yd double roll bolts)" and for the Brit papers I say "9 'Euro' rolls needed, each measuring 20.5" by 11 yd"
> 
> 
> I do NOT subtract strips for doors or windows - it is inconsequential, unless the ratio of them to the wall space is greater than average.
> 
> I do have this all converted to an excel spread sheet that makes it a quick calculation.
> 
> Any questions ?


I don't understand why you put so much energy in measuring for paper?

I have always used square footage and never had a problem.


12x12 room = 384 gross sq. ft.
divide 384 by 25 = 15.36
I tell the HO to order 16 rolls. Sure there will be extra, but that is what I want. And no matter what the pattern repeat is, I will have plenty of paper.

If you are trying to do a room and have only scraps left over, you are a better man than I. I need extra paper so I don't work with the stress of running short.

There can be a defect with one roll and total delay the completion of the job and getting paid. What if I hack a sheet? Nothing worse than having to reschedule a job, to go back and hang one sheet of paper.


----------



## CJ-Newfield

daArch said:


> BTW, Tim, you've seen my office. *That paper has a 40" repeat. 27" wide by 9 yd bolt*. Wall height 83" .
> 
> Would you estimate three strips per bolt?.


A 40" pattern repeat is rare, and that doesn't mean that 40" is wasted per strip.

No matter what the pattern repeat, I have never lost more than 18" per strip. And I have found that the left over short strips, can be used above door ways, and above and below windows.


----------



## daArch

CJ-Newfield said:


> A 40" pattern repeat is rare, and that doesn't mean that 40" is wasted per strip.
> 
> No matter what the pattern repeat, I have never lost more than 18" per strip. And I have found that the left over short strips, can be used above door ways, and above and below windows.


NEVER lost more than 18" per strip NO MATTER the repeat? 

Never say never.

I find that when I say NEVER all too often the declaration soon bites me in the ass. You may just coincidently run into a room like the one I'm in right now - my office. 40" repeat and 83 inch wall . That's 37 inches waste per strip. Brunschwig et Fils Upton Damask. But don't worry about over or under ordering, it's only $150 a single roll. :whistling2: 

What I'd like explained is how the strip ends can be used as a header? I've always found the strip-ends don't match the pattern at the top of the wall. Yes, bolt ends can sometimes be used for the three or four headers in a normal room.

Now the grass cloth I measured for last week. The room had 100" walls and the bolts are 8 yds long. True there's no waste at the end of a strip. But since you can only get two strips out of a bolt, there's 88" waste per bolt. That's 22 square feet of unusable wallcovering per double roll. That can cause a slight malfunction of the square foot method. 

If you find sq ft estimating ALWAYS provides you with enough paper and never more than a bolt extra, I would say continue with what will always work. But you are more than welcome to use the strip count method if you find the sq ft method proves less than 100% reliable 100% of the time. .


----------



## CJ-Newfield

daArch said:


> NEVER lost more than 18" per strip NO MATTER the repeat?
> 
> Never say never.
> 
> I find that when I say NEVER all too often the declaration soon bites me in the ass. You may just coincidently run into a room like the one I'm in right now - my office. 40" repeat and 83 inch wall . That's 37 inches waste per strip. Brunschwig et Fils Upton Damask. But don't worry about over or under ordering, it's only $150 a single roll. :whistling2:
> 
> What I'd like explained is how the strip ends can be used as a header? I've always found the strip-ends don't match the pattern at the top of the wall. Yes, bolt ends can sometimes be used for the three or four headers in a normal room.
> 
> Now the grass cloth I measured for last week. The room had 100" walls and the bolts are 8 yds long. True there's no waste at the end of a strip. But since you can only get two strips out of a bolt, there's 88" waste per bolt. That's 22 square feet of unusable wallcovering per double roll. That can cause a slight malfunction of the square foot method.
> 
> If you find sq ft estimating ALWAYS provides you with enough paper and never more than a bolt extra, I would say continue with what will always work. But you are more than welcome to use the strip count method if you find the sq ft method proves less than 100% reliable 100% of the time. .


$150 a roll is rare.

strip ends - misunderstanding - I meant after the (normally) 3 full hang-able strips, there is normally a 6' strip left in the bolt. The 6' strip can be used over and under windows & doors. As far as the 18" scraps? They are trash. 

In most cases, I have more than enough paper to complete the job.


----------



## daArch

CJ-Newfield said:


> $150 a roll is rare.


I know, but sometimes I get talked into hanging the cheap stuff :whistling2: :jester:


----------



## ProWallGuy

daArch said:


> I know, but sometimes I get talked into hanging the cheap stuff :whistling2: :jester:


I'm glad he said it and I didn't have to.


----------



## Underdog

CJ-Newfield said:


> $150 a roll is rare.


 The three I estimated today were all over $150. It's definitely becoming less rare. It's why I'm staying very busy, no one else can install them.

Bad thing is that the designers need two trips to estimate because they have weird roll sizes.

Bad thing is the designers and the home owners want you to hang them with less paper than you need.


:cowboy:


----------



## chrisn

Underdog said:


> The three I estimated today were all over $150. It's definitely becoming less rare. It's why I'm staying very busy, no one else can install them.
> 
> Bad thing is that the designers need two trips to estimate because they have weird roll sizes.
> 
> Bad thing is the designers and the home owners want you to hang them with less paper than you need.
> 
> 
> :cowboy:


nothing new there


----------



## daArch

Underdog said:


> Bad thing is the designers and the home owners want you to hang them with less paper than you need.
> 
> 
> :cowboy:


Too many times when a designer/decorina/HO insists that they have enough paper based on some Magic 8-Ball estimator, I tell them, "yes, I could probably make that amount of paper work, but the extra labor involved would be more than the paper costs"


----------



## Underdog

daArch said:


> Too many times when a designer/decorina/HO insists that they have enough paper based on some Magic 8-Ball estimator, I tell them, "yes, I could probably make that amount of paper work, but the extra labor involved would be more than the paper costs"


I've said similar, basically that it is like a high stakes jig-saw puzzle.



:cowboy:


----------



## daArch

Underdog said:


> I've said similar, basically that it is like a high stakes jig-saw puzzle.
> 
> 
> 
> :cowboy:


Good comparison :thumbsup:


----------

